# [SOLVED] afterglow agu 1s headset



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a gaming headset that requires to be plugged into a usb port to supply power and game sound, but I can useit to plug into any mp3 player because it has a 3.5 millimeter jack (standard headphone jack) but since its for gaming it is usually plugged into a usb port on xbox or ps3. my concern is that I might be ruining the dongle because I plug it into regular usb charging ports and I made my own 4.5 volt usb port with 3 aa batteries that works pretty well. my question is that I think it could be ruining the performance of the device because of how I use it. I just want to know yes or no.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: afterglow agu 1s headset*

Should be no issues. Obviously, the more something is used, the more "wear and tear" it experiences. But I don't see that you are doing anything wrong.


----------

